# Remove old network adapters from OS



## vookster82 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi, i had some problems with a wireless card that i eventually figured out. But after uninstalling the wireless card from the XP device manager several times...im stuck with my working wireless card being considered "wireless network connection 5". But i only got one and it must be from the uninstalls. I know i can just rename it...but is there a registry setting or "easy way" to make XP pro think that this is only the 1st wireless card its ever seen....even if i have to reinstall the card and its linksys software..

Ive also had this same issue with regular NICs.

Any and all help is grealty appreciated, thanks for reading.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Sure go to this Key in the registry -

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Network\

in there you'll see a bunch of numbered items one of them has a Class of NET under this key is a more of the odd numbered items each will have a connection key under it. Notice where it has the Name field. you can delete the old ones that no longer exist and then change the name of the one that does exist to Local Area Connection.

I.E
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Network\{4D36E972-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\{C92105C4-51E7-4D12-B3FE-1B343B6F4DD7}\Connection]
"PnpInstanceID"="PCI\\VEN_14E4&DEV_1696&SUBSYS_12BF103C&REV_03\\4&3A321F38&0&10F0"
"MediaSubType"=dword:00000001
"Name"="Local Area Connection"
"ShowIcon"=dword:00000001
"IpCheckingEnabled"=dword:00000001


----------



## vookster82 (Dec 17, 2003)

so what would i delete, the whole 4D36E972-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318 folder ?
thanks for the reply:up:


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

No delete the subfolder under that but above connection (the one that is the old one)

in the example I gave it would be -
{C92105C4-51E7-4D12-B3FE-1B343B6F4DD7}

Another thing you can do is rename the one that says Local Area Connection #x by changing the "Name"="Local Area Connection" field of the one I.E. if windows displays Local Area Connection #5 find the "Name"="Local Area Connection #5" and change it to "Name"="Local Area Connection"


----------



## vookster82 (Dec 17, 2003)

gotcha stumped :up: Ill have to give it try when i get a lil time to tinker  

Thanks once again


----------

